# Veo a muchas tías yendo sin sujetador



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2022)

Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ago 2022)

Yo boy sin calzoncillos y no es broma 

También que no aprietan los calzoncillos y a su bola


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Ago 2022)

Y mientras tú a pajas con dibujitos chinos


----------



## CANCERVERO (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Si se ponen sujetador, no pueden leer,.


----------



## Chatarrero (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Cuidado, podría ud. estar reconociendo la comisión de un delito de "observación libidinosa" en concurso con "cosificación del cuerpo femenino" en grado de tentativa. Y si, esta de moda lo de ir sueltas y, también, los piercings pezoneros.


----------



## manudan_85 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Stinger (2 Ago 2022)

Me fijao en los tobillos de algunas , es cierto  no lo llevan


----------



## Vorsicht (2 Ago 2022)

Hijo de la gran putísima!
Y las putas fotos????


----------



## Charlatan (2 Ago 2022)

es el cambio climatico........y sino putin......y sino vox........


----------



## Stinger (2 Ago 2022)

eso y unos leggins, oiga...libertad y comodidad acsolutaaa


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Murray's (2 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo boy sin calzoncillos y no es broma
> 
> También que no aprietan los calzoncillos y a su bola



Huevos colganderos en 3,2,1...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (2 Ago 2022)

Y en europa del este lo veo a tope, no es cosa de la charo hezpañola rebelde con el sobaco peludo


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.

Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.

Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

APROVECHAN ANTES DE QUE LLEGE....










AL ARMA BIOLOGICA DE LA VIRUELA DEL MONO MARICON

CASTRADO QUIMICAMENTE POR LA NUEVA DROGA DE SUMISION QUIMICA

COMO VEIS FUNCIONA COMO LA JUSTICIA DIVINA DE BIEN

os habias pensando que esto era 15 dias rascandoos y luego presumir en redes sociales de haberla pasado
como cuando se enseñaba la tirita de la vacuna ... ah ??

*Zparo reincidente*

hace 40 minutos








No tendreis pollas ni testiculos y sereis felieces. Lazaretos con hombres con la polla al aire, y amputaciones discrecionales de charitarios. Ag 2030







www.burbuja.info















Y SE REDUZCA DRASTICAMENTE LA CADENA DE SUMINISTRO DE RABOS EN BUEN ESTADO


LAS VUESTRAS LAS PRIMERAS

NO LO SABIA 

*ah ?*








Miles de leprosos en Molokai, la isla del olvido


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




historia.nationalgeographic.com.es











> A partir de 1947 ya se permitió a los leprosos salir temporalmente del campo, pues ya no podían infectar a otros, y en 1969 el Departamento de Salud abolió el confinamiento. Ya en libertad, algunos de los internos decidieron quedarse, pues *el campo se había convertido en su hogar*, un lugar en el que no eran rechazados por sus deformidades ni por el estigma que acarreaba su dolencia.




​


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



maricona no proyectes , no proyectes...


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



maricona no proyectes , no proyectes...


----------



## Stinger (2 Ago 2022)

Yo me fijo en ls zapatos sólo...paso de más


----------



## Saluter (2 Ago 2022)

El OP es tambien otro boot espía. Burbuja esta lleno de ellos ultimamente, tema del que hablas con tus amigos, tema que aparece al día siguiente en el principal. Burbuja ya es igualico que Facebook.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Van a capar a todos los maricones del planeta. Me nutre. Jajajajaj.

¿Todavía quedan purasangres metiéndola o dejándosela meter por sangresucias?

Cuidado pues


----------



## entropio (2 Ago 2022)

En 5 años la maldición de los tres ombligos.


----------



## Mission (2 Ago 2022)

Charlatan dijo:


> es el cambio climatico........y sino putin......y sino vox........



Putin son un rato sin duda.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (2 Ago 2022)

El negro de la OMS va con la chorra al aire hace tres años y no pasa nada.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (2 Ago 2022)

Cuanto incel maricón en este foro, santa madre


----------



## Mabuse (2 Ago 2022)

Es como lo de las corbatas contra el cambio climático, son solidarias sostenibles y resilientes. Yo fecundo la moción sin dilatación, que soy muy solidario.


----------



## Durden (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Traducciin
Soy un burbujo solitario, matado a pajas, devorador de porno.
No puedo caer mas bajo.
Qur alguien me pegue un tiro, por favor


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Van a capar a todos los maricones del planeta. Me nutre. Jajajajaj.
> 
> ¿Todavía quedan purasangres metiéndola o dejándosela meter por sangresucias?
> 
> Cuidado pues


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (2 Ago 2022)

Y las fotos?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Ago 2022)

Ten cuidado que estan de caza... como te pille una de esas, jodido pa toda tu vida.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2022)

Para qué me pedís fotos, dáos un voltio por cualquier centro comercial y lo veréis en persona.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> APROVECHAN ANTES DE QUE LLEGE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye qué interesante el artículo de la isla de los leprosos, dice que encontraron la cura para la lepra Sulfona=Azufre. By the way, tengo como 1 kg de azufre en casa también


----------



## alas97 (2 Ago 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


>



¡Asesinoooo!!!!!


----------



## Tercio_Nuevo (2 Ago 2022)

Pues qué queréis que os diga, pero a mi me pone más una chorti o tía buena con su ropa sexy de intimisimi a ver todo el temazo ahí suelto como una vaca.


----------



## C.J. (2 Ago 2022)

"Foro de economía".


----------



## Terminus (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



Pero vstec cuánto pesa en arrobas?


----------



## Deninguna parte (2 Ago 2022)

Se ha puesto de moda, así que el rebaño obedece.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?




Ya se arrepentirán cuando se les caigan las tetas hasta los tobillos.

O no se arrepentirán porque son tan retrasadas que ni siquiera serán capaces de ver la conexión entra una cosa y la otra.

Saludos.


----------



## jake (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



¿Eres islámico?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2022)

jake dijo:


> ¿Eres islámico?



No, pero me parece de mal gusto. Si un tío hiciera lo mismo con su polla otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## Mortadelo11 (2 Ago 2022)

Stinger dijo:


> Me fijao en los tobillos de algunas , es cierto  no lo llevan



Jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Oye qué interesante el artículo de la isla de los leprosos, dice que encontraron la cura para la lepra Sulfona=Azufre. By the way, tengo como 1 kg de azufre en casa también




ANDA AZUFRE ! xD

y yo el jaboncito ese de azure . me he hecho muy fan xD


----------



## Abort&cospelo (2 Ago 2022)

Van sin sujetador porque les pica el coño.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya se arrepentirán cuando se les caigan las tetas hasta los tobillos.
> 
> O no se arrepentirán porque son tan retrasadas que ni siquiera serán capaces de ver la conexión entra una cosa y la otra.
> 
> Saludos.



Si te sujetas digamos un brazo con algo, de modo que no ofrezca resistencia a la llamada "gravedad" ¿Crees que ganarías o perderías musculatura, firmeza, etc?

Venga que no es tan difícil, piensa...Las tetas lo mismo.


----------



## HaCHa (2 Ago 2022)

Pon que te regalan una máquina de hacer puta magia.
Y que tú la usas para colgar ropa.
Porque eso es lo que hacemos con nuestros cuerpos.

Una temporadita por África os hace falta. Pero me da que ni por esas aprenderíais a entender el nudismo.


----------



## Setapéfranses (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Juasssss justo estaba viendo un vidrio de NY y me encuentro este hilo.

Mira las dos de la izquierda del 6:50


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (2 Ago 2022)

Van más comodas. 

Un win-win de manual.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si te sujetas digamos un brazo con algo, de modo que no ofrezca resistencia a la llamada "gravedad" ¿Crees que ganarías o perderías musculatura, firmeza, etc?
> 
> Venga que no es tan difícil, piensa...Las tetas lo mismo.



Comparar una estructura fibrosa con un tejido 70 grasa y 30 tejido mamario es erróneo. Sin sujetador desde la adolescencia el seno se descuelga, prueba de ello son las tribus americanas y africanas.

La grasa se compone en gran parte de agua, el efecto descuelgue es mucho más pronunciado y rápido que en otras partes del cuerpo como el culo, donde la grasa del ojete está generalmente en tension continua al cubrir el glúteo.


----------



## Hipotecator (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si te sujetas digamos un brazo con algo, de modo que no ofrezca resistencia a la llamada "gravedad" ¿Crees que ganarías o perderías musculatura, firmeza, etc?
> 
> Venga que no es tan difícil, piensa...Las tetas lo mismo.




¿ Una teta es un musculo? 
'0 para que esa hipotesis fuera cierta.


Si cuelgan sin apoyo, la gravedad ira haciendolas bajar a esas glandulas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



El sujetador molesta o ayuda según el seno de cada mujer, pero estiliza y ralentiza la caída del pecho.

No hay que darle más vueltas, el problema esencial es el 30 %de glándula mamaria y como descuelga el pecho y por eso en la grasa pectoral de los hombres, no pasa


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Y seguro que tampoco llevan bragas, o al menos eso me imagino yo cuando las veo pasar, oiga.


----------



## secuestrado (2 Ago 2022)

Me la pela, como si van en tetas o con burka


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



Letal, el poder de una teta es mayor que el de cualquier bomba atómica, no entiendes el efecto que causa en el hombre y tampco puedes juzgarnos por nuestros cerebros hasta arriba de testosterona, que se ponga un puto sujetador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


>



Eso es operado, se ve en como no cae a los laterales con ese tamaño y en la línea que pliega el pecho.

Eso no se descuelga, pero que se ponga un puto sujetador y deje de zorrear


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (2 Ago 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


>



Gosté, tome sus nvtris don Dodoria


----------



## XRL (2 Ago 2022)

suelen ser las que las tienen pequeñas


----------



## aventurero artritico (2 Ago 2022)

es la moda de los últimos años marcar pitones.

y en la playa ya ni te digo todas con las tetas al aire jijiji


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Letal, el poder de una teta es mayor que el de cualquier bomba atómica, no entiendes el efecto que causa en el hombre y tampco puedes juzgarnos por nuestros cerebros hasta arriba de testosterona, que se ponga un puto sujetador.



Lo siento pero no, es de lo poco bueno que tienen las femilocas. Hasta el sujetador más cómodo, sin costuras, zero feel, lo que quieras...es una tortura.

Si os ponen las tetas, vuestro puto problema. Yo creo que vais demasiado salidos, controlaros un poco.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Lo siento pero no, es de lo poco bueno que tienen las femilocas.
> 
> Si os ponen las tetas, vuestro puto problema.



Nos ponen y no es un problema, como a vosotras nuestra polla y no la vamos bamboleando, porque no os gustaría.

Se llama respeto la cosa. El pudor es necesario.


----------



## pepeluis_torpedo_pecador (2 Ago 2022)

Pues cuando vayan sin bragas tambien avisanos


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Nos ponen y no es un problema, como a vosotras nuestra polla y no la vamos bamboleando, porque no os gustaría.
> 
> Se llama respeto la cosa. El pudor es necesario.



El equivalente sería enseñar el cucu. Tetas por tetas. También hay tíos que tienen tetas bamboleantes y tan pichis que van.


----------



## Albertojosua (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Suele ser para gustarse a ellas mismas.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El equivalente sería enseñar el cucu. Tetas por tetas. También hay tíos que tienen tetas bamboleantes y tan pichis que van.



No hay equivalente por ubicación sino por atracción.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No hay equivalente por ubicación sino por atracción.



A los follacabras les atraen los tobillos, no por eso vamos a taparlos. 

La función principal del pecho de las mujeres es ser un surtidor de leche para las posibles larvas. Que vosotros estéis obsesionados con el tema vuestro problema es.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A los follacabras les atraen los tobillos, no por eso vamos a taparlos.
> 
> La función principal del pecho de las mujeres es ser un surtidor de leche para las posibles larvas. Que vosotros estéis obsesionados con el tema vuestro problema es.



Letal, déjate de rollos, las glándulas mamarias son fuente de exaltación y admiración cultural como lo es la polla y han sido los glúteos de hombres y mujeres, pero no la estética del coño.

Por tanto, por favor, como yo no voy con mi buen rabazo colgando, que las damiselas tapen sus senos.


----------



## Vayavaya (2 Ago 2022)

Está de moda =)


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Comparar una estructura fibrosa con un tejido 70 grasa y 30 tejido mamario es erróneo. Sin sujetador desde la adolescencia el seno se descuelga, prueba de ello son las tribus americanas y africanas.
> 
> La grasa se compone en gran parte de agua, el efecto descuelgue es mucho más pronunciado y rápido que en otras partes del cuerpo como el culo, donde la grasa del ojete está generalmente en tension continua al cubrir el glúteo.



El pecho se descuelga con la edad como se descuelga todo, llevar un sujetador no lo impedirá. No solo es el pecho, al mover los brazos, el tronco, etc, los músculos del pecho se ejercitan. Junta las manos palma con palma a la altura del pecho y presiona/aprieta una contra la otra, a ver qué músculos se te mueven...Si los llevas aprisionados los atrofias. Es un mantra vende-sujetadores. Hay que venderrr, venderrrr de todo.

Yo me pongo sujetador en muy raras ocasiones, en invierno nunca porque voy tapadita. Solo si llevo un vestido que sea impepinable, con tanto salido no siempre se puede. El cuerpo cuanto más sueltecito todo y más corra el aire mejor que mejor.


----------



## louis.gara (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Lleva cuidado o te van a denunciar por acoso, primer aviso. Son sus tetas libres y no debes mirarlas más de dos segundos.


----------



## Soy forero (2 Ago 2022)

Por mi que no se corten, ya no necesito ni internet para empalmarme


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El pecho se descuelga con la edad como se descuelga todo, llevar un sujetador no lo impedirá. No solo es el pecho, al mover los brazos, el tronco, etc, los músculos del pecho se ejercitan. Junta las manos palma con palma a la altura del pecho a presiona/aprieta una contra la otra, a ver qué músculo se te mueven. Si los llevas aprisionados los atrofias. Es un mantra vende-sujetadores. Hay que venderrr, venderrrr de todo.



Claro que se descuelga, la elastina va desapareciendo con la edad, salvo que incrustes silicona en el pectoral, pero el sujetador alarga la tensión en la piel por el peso de la mama, y más durante el embarazo que se gana de una talla a dos.


----------



## Octubrista (2 Ago 2022)

No hay mal que por bien no venga.

Las duchas frías, para joder a Putin (y combatir el cambio climático) impedirán el descolgamiento y la flacidez.


----------



## calzonazos (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Comparar una estructura fibrosa con un tejido 70 grasa y 30 tejido mamario es erróneo. Sin sujetador desde la adolescencia el seno se descuelga, prueba de ello son las tribus americanas y africanas.
> 
> La grasa se compone en gran parte de agua, el efecto descuelgue es mucho más pronunciado y rápido que en otras partes del cuerpo como el culo, donde la grasa del ojete está generalmente en tension continua al cubrir el glúteo.



No explique a esa tia nada que es retrasada


----------



## jkaza (2 Ago 2022)

Braless se llama la moda.





__





Cargando…






bralessday.com







Pero cuidado que hay mucho fake!


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> No explique a esa tia nada que es retrasada



Un respeto a letal, zampapollas.


----------



## calzonazos (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Un respeto a letal, zampapollas.



capitan huelebragas aun sigues con tus invents por 20 centimos, hijodeputa?


----------



## Raul83 (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A los follacabras les atraen los tobillos, no por eso vamos a taparlos.
> 
> La función principal del pecho de las mujeres es ser un surtidor de leche para las posibles larvas. Que vosotros estéis obsesionados con el tema vuestro problema es.



Hay que pensar en los demás, no sólo en tí, egocéntrica nazi anti-hombres


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> capitan huelebragas aun sigues con tus invents por 20 centimos, hijodeputa?



Eing? Pero tú no eres el planchabragas que vive de la novia?


Vaya tela.


----------



## Termes (2 Ago 2022)

Es una moda que han sacado las bolleras, escudadas en el patriarcado, para poder tocarse con la imagen de cada tía que se cruzan. 
Yo como hombre encantado con estas modas, como de la del toples o vestir como una modelo del lencería para ir a sudar a la cinta del gimnasio.


----------



## malibux (2 Ago 2022)

Es bastante hipnótico. Cada época tiene sus maneras de calentar al personal, en mi época las tías llevaban medio tanga fuera. Ahora tocan tetitas al aire, pos mu bien. 
Ya si es cosificación, empoderamiento o resiliencia imagino que dependerá de las conjunciones planetarias de ese momento.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

La sociedad del sexo, al final, le quitan la magia y el intríngulis a todo.


Puto asco


----------



## calzonazos (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eing? Pero tú no eres el planchabragas que vive de la novia?
> 
> 
> Vaya tela.



Cuenta de 2022, no ha nada mas que decir


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Cuenta de 2022, no ha nada mas que decir



Llevo unas cuantas más que tú


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A los follacabras les atraen los tobillos, no por eso vamos a taparlos.
> 
> La función principal del pecho de las mujeres es ser un surtidor de leche para las posibles larvas. Que vosotros estéis obsesionados con el tema vuestro problema es.



La misión principal del pecho femenino no es amamantar a las crías, ya que no salen durante la preñez, si no durante la maduración sexual, estén preñadas o no. Lo que indica que son un reclamo sexual, además del obvio surtidor de leche. Por lo demás, de acuerdo con usté. Yo voy en plan comando, pero a veces me pillo los huevos entre las piernas. 

Las tetas libres son la forma natural en el que tienen que estar. Las tetas colgajillas no se producen por no llevar sujetador, si no por la mala musculatura y el cambio fisiológico de la mamá, que pasa de ser de tipo glandular rodeado de grasa a un tejido más fibroso..


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Es bastante hipnótico. Cada época tiene sus maneras de calentar al personal, en mi época las tías llevaban medio tanga fuera. Ahora tocan tetitas al aire, pos mu bien.
> Ya si es cosificación, empoderamiento o resiliencia imagino que dependerá de las conjunciones planetarias de ese momento.



Aún recuerdo con cariño la época de enseñar el tanga por encima del pantalón. Mi preferido era el tipo del hilo dental. Cuanto hará de esto, 15 años?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Aún recuerdo con cariño la época de enseñar el tanga por encima del pantalón. Mi preferido era el tipo del hilo dental. Cuanto hará de esto, 15 años?



Y lo llevaban las muy putas


----------



## LangostaPaco (2 Ago 2022)

Y eso es malo? Ma ri con


----------



## malibux (2 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Aún recuerdo con cariño la época de enseñar el tanga por encima del pantalón. Mi preferido era el tipo del hilo dental. Cuanto hará de esto, 15 años?



17-18 años ya...


----------



## El_Dioni (2 Ago 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> La misión principal del pecho femenino no es amamantar a las crías, ya que no salen durante la preñez, si no durante la maduración sexual, estén preñadas o no. Lo que indica que son un reclamo sexual, además del obvio surtidor de leche. Por lo demás, de acuerdo con usté. Yo voy en plan comando, pero a veces me pillo los huevos entre las piernas.
> 
> Las tetas libres son la forma natural en el que tienen que estar. Las tetas colgajillas no se producen por no llevar sujetador, si no por la mala musculatura y el cambio fisiológico de la mamá, que pasa de ser de tipo glandular rodeado de grasa a un tejido más fibroso..



Es esto cierto? @ATARAXIO


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> 17-18 años ya...



Como pasa el tiempo, nano.


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

El_Dioni dijo:


> Es esto cierto? @ATARAXIO



A ver que opina nuestro etologo de cabecera.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si te sujetas digamos un brazo con algo, de modo que no ofrezca resistencia a la llamada "gravedad" ¿Crees que ganarías o perderías musculatura, firmeza, etc?
> 
> Venga que no es tan difícil, piensa...Las tetas lo mismo.



Fácil: las tetas, que no tienen músculo, se vuelven colganderas si no se usa sujetador. Por qué? Pues porque la grasa y las glándulas no se tonifican, sino que se estiran ppr efecto de la gravedad. 

Ahora te pregunto yo: has visto lo nativos esos que estiran el pene colgándole piedras? Pues eso.

Resumen: sí, la gravedad también actúa en las tetas (es machista).


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Fácil: las tetas, que no tienen músculo, se vuelven colganderas si no se usa sujetador. Por qué? Pues porque la grasa y las glándulas no se tonifican, sino que se estiran ppr efecto de la gravedad.
> 
> Ahora te pregunto yo: has visto lo nativos esos que estiran el pene colgándole piedras? Pues eso.



Las tetas tienen sus músculos, no son colganderas. Además qué cojones sabrás tú de tetas si no las has catado en tu vida.


----------



## Guren (2 Ago 2022)

Cállate soplapollas,y deja que lleven las peras como quieran


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Las tetas tienen sus músculos, no son colganderas. Además qué cojones sabrás tú de tetas si no las has catado en tu vida.



Lo dices como si ver una teta fuera algo especial. De hecho ya se encargan tus hermanas de hacerlas corrientes. 

Ya hay que ser anormal para pensar que la gravedad pone las tetas turgentes. Ahí reside ls diferencia entre vosotras y nosotros: pensáis con el coño.









La ley de la gravedad actúa sobre los pechos - Clinimagen


Con el paso de los años y debido principalmente a la fuerza de la gravedad el seno deja de ser turgente y alto da paso a una relajación. Ésta se debe a dos causas que convergen: la pérdida de turgencia de la piel que los envuelve y a la caída progresiva de la glándula mamaria.…




www.clinimagen.com




.


----------



## elchicho47 (2 Ago 2022)

Me parece bien


----------



## Roninn (2 Ago 2022)

Durante cientos de miles de años las mujeres desarrollaron UN CULO en el pecho para atraer a los hombres.

Esta en su naturaleza el querer enseñarlo.

Ah y Pd: Las tias van a ser tan guarras como la sociedad en la que vivan les deje. No es un problema de la mujer actual es un problema de los hombres actuales.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Lo dices como si ver una teta fuera algo especial. De hecho ya se encargan tus hermanas de hacerlas corrientes.
> 
> Ya hay que ser anormal para pensar que la gravedad pone las tetas turgentes. Ahí reside ls diferencia entre vosotras y nosotros: pensáis con el coño.
> 
> ...



A ver mongolo de mierda, el sujetador es como una prótesis que sustituye la función de la musculatura. Como unas muletas o una silla de ruedas para las piernas. Pruébalo a diario y después nos cuentas, anormal. Aparte de oprimir la delicada zona de la axila en la que hay muchos ganglios. Supongo que no has visto marcas de sujetador hincadas en la piel cortando la circulación en tu puta vida de niño rata.
El sujetador solo tiene sentido para tetas como ubres de vacas que pesen mucho, de las que arruinan la columna vertebral. Para el resto de mujeres hace más mal que bien, aparte de ser incomodísimo.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A ver mongolo de mierda, el sujetador es como una prótesis que sustituye la función de la musculatura. Como unas muletas o una silla de ruedas para las piernas. Pruébalo a diario y después nos cuentas, anormal. Aparte de oprimir la delicada zona de la axila en la que hay muchos ganglios. Supongo que no has visto marcas de sujetador hincadas en la piel cortando la circulación en tu puta vida de niño rata.
> El sujetador solo tiene sentido para tetas como ubres de vacas que pesen mucho, de las que arruinan la columna vertebral. Para el resto de mujeres hace más mal que bien, aparte de ser incomodísimo.



TÁPESE, SEÑORA.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> TÁPESE, SEÑORA.



Vete a fregar, puta, maricón.


----------



## Lain Coubert (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Vete a fregar, puta, maricón.



Necesitas más litio que una batería de Tesla.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Y yo veo muy pocas fotos. REPORTADO.


----------



## wintermute81 (2 Ago 2022)

A mí la verdad es que me parece bien.


----------



## ignatiux (2 Ago 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo boy sin calzoncillos y no es broma
> 
> También que no aprietan los calzoncillos y a su bola



Ya te la pilladas algún dia con la bragueta, entonces volverás al calzoncillo..

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ignatiux (2 Ago 2022)

Año me gustan las jóvenes sin, y partir de una edad Con.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (2 Ago 2022)

ignatiux dijo:


> Ya te la pilladas algún dia con la bragueta, entonces volverás al calzoncillo..
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk



Ya me pegao repiscos con la cremallera , por eso te la guardas con cuidado y arreando 

La mujer tampoco se pone bragas y te bajas la cremallera y la mujer también y juntas los arreos de mear


----------



## Carne vieja (2 Ago 2022)

Pues una pena, pierden en el juego de la seducción, porque todos sabemos que es una puesta en escena el sujetador, pero nos dejamos engañar por esa voluptuosidad. Cuando no van con el, una de cada cien es digna de mirar. El resto es... mmmm interesante... pero no es muy guapa. Con una buena _performance _ni te fijas en la cara.


----------



## mstrogoff (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si te sujetas digamos un brazo con algo, de modo que no ofrezca resistencia a la llamada "gravedad" ¿Crees que ganarías o perderías musculatura, firmeza, etc?
> 
> Venga que no es tan difícil, piensa...Las tetas lo mismo.



cierto,,no hay más que ver las tetas que se gastan los fisoculturistas,,,,musculatura a tope. Igual para ellas, que hagan ejercicios de fuerza sin miedo, es bueno para el pechamen y el aspecto general.


----------



## greg_house (2 Ago 2022)

Santurrones


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Pero tú eres gilipollas o qué te pasa? Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (2 Ago 2022)

Fadrique Alfonso de Doria dijo:


>



Gostad


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (2 Ago 2022)

Yo apoyo la moción de ir sin sujetador, se ve máss natural.
Hoy en el Alcampo una con vestido hippie espalda descubierta y sideboobs dejando ver tatu en los riñones, un espectáculo. 
Lo que no entiendo que luego se cabreen si te las quedas mirando.


----------



## NORDWAND (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mcgregor (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Los tios sin corbata como el Sanchez y las tias empitonadas sin sujetador, me parece justo.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (2 Ago 2022)

Sociedad de putas y maricones en decadencia total, eso es lo que es.


----------



## RIFKINiano (2 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Se lleva lo natural, nada de corsés: sin sujetador, con vello en los sobacos, sin desodorante, con el pelo blanco sin tintar a los 40, sin maquillaje... No sé si eso serán sólo las casadas... Yo los casos que conozco, están casadas, la verdad. 
Y las cortinas, pues al revés: con pantalón- braguita, maquilladas como puertas y también sin sujetador, pero ellas para prender a los tíos, en plan trap, perreo o moto-chari.


----------



## mvpower (2 Ago 2022)

Con la silicona se aguantan bien, estas furcias de hoy están resabiadas, las han engañado y estafado, más un sumio las ha mancillado jajaj


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (2 Ago 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Se lleva lo natural, nada de corsés: sin sujetador, con vello en los sobacos, sin desodorante, con el pelo blanco sin tintar a los 40, sin maquillaje... No sé si eso serán sólo las casadas... Yo los casos que conozco, están casadas, la verdad.
> Y las cortinas, pues al revés: con pantalón- braguita, maquilladas como puertas y también sin sujetador, pero ellas para prender a los tíos, en plan trap, perreo o moto-chari.



Hace eso mi esposa y divorcio o cárcel


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Carne vieja dijo:


> Pues una pena, pierden en el juego de la seducción, porque todos sabemos que es una puesta en escena el sujetador, pero nos dejamos engañar por esa voluptuosidad. Cuando no van con el, una de cada cien es digna de mirar. El resto es... mmmm interesante... pero no es muy guapa. Con una buena _performance _ni te fijas en la cara.



No os hace falta ver más imágenes ni reales, ni imaginarias. A ver si os sentís los dedos de los pies para empezar. Ninguna mujer os ha tapado los ojos nunca, solo estáis con furcias baratísimas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

PLAYBOY 2022


ESTA SON LAS MUJERES QUE OS DEPARA EL NWO

ASI QUE ACOSTUMBRAROS ( QUE COÑO SI OS ENCANTAN )


​


----------



## Carne vieja (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> No os hace falta ver más imágenes ni reales, ni imaginarias. A ver si os sentís los dedos de los pies para empezar. Ninguna mujer os ha tapado los ojos nunca, solo estáis con furcias baratísimas.



Le acabo de enseñar tu mensaje y me ha dicho que se acabó lo de ir a tomar raciones de oreja, que ahora cosas caras. 
- ¿Sepia entonces? he preguntado. 
- No, a sitios caros.
- ¿Como de caros? he vuelto a preguntar.
- No se, pues caros, donde vayan tias burbujeras de esas.
- Ah, vale, entonces japonés regentado por chinos y cocineros filipinos.
- Sii, guay!

Gracias por tu sororidad, me dice.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Ago 2022)

por que en burbuja estan todos los dejenerados follapieses de españa ?


----------



## Elbrujo (2 Ago 2022)

Fotos joder


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Carne vieja dijo:


> Le acabo de enseñar tu mensaje y me ha dicho que se acabó lo de ir a tomar raciones de oreja, que ahora cosas caras.
> - ¿Sepia entonces? he preguntado.
> - No, a sitios caros.
> - ¿Como de caros? he vuelto a preguntar.
> ...



Me aburres, al ignore pompero.


----------



## Ardafilo (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PLAYBOY 2022
> 
> 
> ESTA SON LAS MUJERES QUE OS DEPARA EL NWO
> ...



Joder, el anillo y las garras


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PLAYBOY 2022
> 
> 
> ESTA SON LAS MUJERES QUE OS DEPARA EL NWO
> ...


----------



## Plutarko (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PLAYBOY 2022
> 
> 
> ESTA SON LAS MUJERES QUE OS DEPARA EL NWO
> ...





Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## curvilineo (2 Ago 2022)

En Málaga ya estaba de moda el pasado año y es una maravilla


----------



## Raedero (2 Ago 2022)

Ya sólo falta que empiecen a caminar a cuatro patas con pantalones rotos que dejen a plena vista los órganos sexuales.

Y así se cierra el círculo.


----------



## Silluzollope (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> A ver mongolo de mierda, el sujetador es como una prótesis que sustituye la función de la musculatura. Como unas muletas o una silla de ruedas para las piernas. Pruébalo a diario y después nos cuentas, anormal. Aparte de oprimir la delicada zona de la axila en la que hay muchos ganglios. Supongo que no has visto marcas de sujetador hincadas en la piel cortando la circulación en tu puta vida de niño rata.
> El sujetador solo tiene sentido para tetas como ubres de vacas que pesen mucho, de las que arruinan la columna vertebral. Para el resto de mujeres hace más mal que bien, aparte de ser incomodísimo.



El músculo pectoral está por debajo de la mama. A la glándula solo la sujeta la piel. Gravedad + peso de la mama + piel perdiendo el colágeno por la edad = tetas colganderas. No hay mas. Mira las negras de las tribus africanas como tienen las tetas a los 25, que les llegan a los tobillos. Y no es de llevar sujetador, precisamente.

Otra cosa es su incomodidad, ahí no entro, pero decir que el sujetador sustituye a la musculatura es una gilipollez.


----------



## asakopako (2 Ago 2022)

Me importa una puta mierda. Con la edad que tengo si me viene una de 20 años empiezo a mirar a los lados para ver donde está su primo Dimitri con el cloroformo y el bisturí.


----------



## pacopalotes (2 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



Pues hija, yo tumbada si, pero en mi día a día sin sujetador no puedo estar,no tienen tetas de ahí la moda


----------



## Chulita (2 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PLAYBOY 2022
> 
> 
> ESTA SON LAS MUJERES QUE OS DEPARA EL NWO
> ...



ROTFL
Si total, llevan haciéndose pajas viendo travolos en el porno toda su vida y aunque lo saben (ya a estas alturas y en el fondo) se la cortaban antes de reconocerlo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues hija, yo tumbada si, pero en mi día a día sin sujetador no puedo estar,no tienen tetas de ahí la moda



Es la falta de costumbre. Al revés pasa lo mismo, una vez te lo quitas se hace muy insoportable llevarlo.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (2 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Eso es operado, se ve en como no cae a los laterales con ese tamaño y en la línea que pliega el pecho.
> 
> Eso no se descuelga, pero que se ponga un puto sujetador y deje de zorrear



Maricón


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El músculo pectoral está por debajo de la mama. A la glándula solo la sujeta la piel. Gravedad + peso de la mama + piel perdiendo el colágeno por la edad = tetas colganderas. No hay mas. Mira las negras de las tribus africanas como tienen las tetas a los 25, que les llegan a los tobillos. Y no es de llevar sujetador, precisamente.
> 
> Otra cosa es su incomodidad, ahí no entro, pero decir que el sujetador sustituye a la musculatura es una gilipollez.



Le dije a un forero lo que había que hacer para ejercitar esos músculos. Africanas con pechos al aire habrás visto 4 en el National Geographic. Sois muy analfabetos, llenos de creencias normies, de mantras, pontificáis de todo sin tener puta idea. ME ABURRIS MUCHO, JODER.


----------



## Karma bueno (2 Ago 2022)

Pero pon mas afotos marica...


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El músculo pectoral está por debajo de la mama. A la glándula solo la sujeta la piel. Gravedad + peso de la mama + piel perdiendo el colágeno por la edad = tetas colganderas. No hay mas. Mira las negras de las tribus africanas como tienen las tetas a los 25, que les llegan a los tobillos. Y no es de llevar sujetador, precisamente.
> 
> Otra cosa es su incomodidad, ahí no entro, pero decir que el sujetador sustituye a la musculatura es una gilipollez.



Las negras del África, las que aparecen en las tribus de los documentales de la 2, tienen las mamellas así por haber parido, dar la teta, parir, dar la teta, de forma ininterrumpida, de manera que al final las tetas parecen calcetines usados.

Con la edad todas las tetas caen y lo único que puede limitar su colganderismo es el ejercicio del pectoral y fortalecerlo en su parte superior para que pueda sujetar los melones. El sujetador evita que se caigan, mientras lo llevas puesto. Cuando te lo quitas aparece la verdadera cara de la teta colgajilla.


----------



## Nagare1999 (2 Ago 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> Pues hija, yo tumbada si, pero en mi día a día sin sujetador no puedo estar,no tienen tetas de ahí la moda



Hostia dos mujeres en burbuja conversando entre sí!!! Ahora ya si que lo he visto todo


----------



## myles (2 Ago 2022)

Hasta algunas +60.


----------



## Feynman (2 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo apoyo la moción de ir sin sujetador, se ve máss natural.
> Hoy en el Alcampo una con vestido hippie espalda descubierta y sideboobs dejando ver tatu en los riñones, un espectáculo.
> Lo que no entiendo que luego se cabreen si te las quedas mirando.



Ibas bien, hasta que has llegado a los tatoos. 

Es curioso, cuando voy a playas nudistas, ni me fijo en las tetas de las mujeres, pero en la ciudad sí miro a las que van así.


----------



## Piotr (2 Ago 2022)

Un pasito más en la degradación de occidente.


----------



## sikBCN (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Se les caerán las tetas, se aguantan por un pliegue robusto el cual va cediendo con los años, grave error de estas tontas.

En poco tiempo tetas caidas, por tontas.


----------



## Feynman (3 Ago 2022)

Karma bueno dijo:


> Pero pon mas afotos marica...



10 malditas páginas y solo un puto gif. UNO SOLO. 

Vurvuja, quo vadis.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sois muy analfabetos





LetalFantasy dijo:


> controlaros



controlaos


----------



## jota1971 (3 Ago 2022)

Muchos pareceis Moros o debeis ser medio Africanos ¿ No os gusta la belleza ? ¿ No os gustan las mujeres ? A mi todo lo guapo de una mujer me gusta, y el top-less en la playa me vuelve Loco, es algo magnífico de ver, una maravilla...puro arte...Da ganas de vivir,...amargaos...


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Ago 2022)

Vaya novedad.

Sal más del zulo, joder.


----------



## Kabuterimon (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Yo muchisimas y algunas de 14 para arriba...yo flipo, pero transparencias del 90% que se ve hasta las aureolas perfectamente


----------



## rondo (3 Ago 2022)

Son zorras


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El pecho se descuelga con la edad como se descuelga todo, llevar un sujetador no lo impedirá. No solo es el pecho, al mover los brazos, el tronco, etc, los músculos del pecho se ejercitan. Junta las manos palma con palma a la altura del pecho y presiona/aprieta una contra la otra, a ver qué músculos se te mueven...Si los llevas aprisionados los atrofias. Es un mantra vende-sujetadores. Hay que venderrr, venderrrr de todo.
> 
> Yo me pongo sujetador en muy raras ocasiones, en invierno nunca porque voy tapadita. Solo si llevo un vestido que sea impepinable, con tanto salido no siempre se puede. El cuerpo cuanto más sueltecito todo y más corra el aire mejor que mejor.



No todas pueden hacer eso. El sujetador tiene una utilidad, más allá de la estética 

En tu caso tendras unos senos pequeños o pequeño-medianos, por eso puedes ir sin sujetador.

Para una mujer con grandes senos puede ser muy incómodo ir sin sujetador


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



Cálmese señora


----------



## Nickeback (3 Ago 2022)

Yo apenas he visto pero prometo que me fijaré


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (3 Ago 2022)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Yo muchisimas y algunas de 14 para arriba...yo flipo, pero transparencias del 90% que se ve hasta las aureolas perfectamente



Gostosisimo


----------



## Desdemocratícese (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



¿Hueles eso, chiquilla? Se llama deseo sexual. Gracias a él, tú pudiste salir de las pelotas de tu padre, y gracias a él la humanidad no se ha extinguido.


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ago 2022)

Y qué problema hay???

A mi me gusta que vallan enseñando cacho.


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ago 2022)

Lo dije en otro post , segun mi hermana lo que no se enseña no apetece


----------



## Persea (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



DERECHO A VIOLAR


----------



## charofilia (3 Ago 2022)

Para gustarse a sí mismas


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (3 Ago 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo apoyo la moción de ir sin sujetador, se ve máss natural.
> Hoy en el Alcampo una con vestido hippie espalda descubierta y sideboobs dejando ver tatu en los riñones, un espectáculo.
> Lo que no entiendo que luego se cabreen si te las quedas mirando.



*Con la cara tatuada (yo) las puedes mirar, porque ellas empiezan a mirarme primero... Una ventaja...*


----------



## ashe (3 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Muchos pareceis Moros o debeis ser medio Africanos ¿ No os gusta la belleza ? ¿ No os gustan las mujeres ? A mi todo lo guapo de una mujer me gusta, y el top-less en la playa me vuelve Loco, es algo magnífico de ver, una maravilla...puro arte...Da ganas de vivir,...amargaos...



una cosa es la belleza y otra zorrear que es lo que hoy hace la mayoría incluyendo las que no tienen sujetador


----------



## qbit (3 Ago 2022)

Me parece bien. Que vayan como quieran. Es cosa de cada uno mirar o no mirar, controlar la vista o no hacerlo.

A mí particularmente, me gusta no aburrirme. O sea, me gusta que vayan sexis.


----------



## estroboscopico (3 Ago 2022)

Las tetas en una mujer, es como los músculos en un hombre. ¿Alguien se cree que un tío que tenga músculos no se va a poner ropa para enseñarlos?
En fin, estas cosas son de primero de primero, lo que pasa es que me temo, que hay mucho maricón que envidia a las tías porque ven que no tienen nada que hacer con los tíos que les gustan a los maricones y que básicamente son heterosexuales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hace eso mi esposa y divorcio o cárcel



Como que te vas a enterar de lo que hace a tus espaldas


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones.



Y que dure...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ago 2022)

Y que lo digas, anoche mismo una niñata de unos 15 años con el melonar bailongo, me puse muy borrico, al llegar a casa tuve que aliviarme...







Era algo similar a esto pero más jóvencita...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ago 2022)

Hipotecator dijo:


> ¿ Una teta es un musculo?
> '0 para que esa hipotesis fuera cierta.
> 
> 
> Si cuelgan sin apoyo, la gravedad ira haciendolas bajar a esas glandulas.









jeje que graciosa, primero menea las patas de atras luego las del medio y luego la de alante, pero no 2 lados a la vez

Su capacidad intelectual debe ser superior a la de un humanoo yo me haría la picha un lío para mover sincrónicamente tanta pata, ¿qué os parece el tema? Taluec.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ago 2022)

¿Brutalmente y a pelito, o por el contrario eres maricón perdido?







Yo no quiero tener larvas pero me jugaría tal posibilidad de preñamiento, sólo por completar dicha tarea instintiva primaria. ¡Oh si!


----------



## PA\BE (3 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres pueden vestir como quieran, pero la mía como yo le diga.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El pecho se descuelga con la edad como se descuelga todo, llevar un sujetador no lo impedirá. No solo es el pecho, al mover los brazos, el tronco, etc, los músculos del pecho se ejercitan. Junta las manos palma con palma a la altura del pecho y presiona/aprieta una contra la otra, a ver qué músculos se te mueven...Si los llevas aprisionados los atrofias. Es un mantra vende-sujetadores. Hay que venderrr, venderrrr de todo.
> 
> Yo me pongo sujetador en muy raras ocasiones, en invierno nunca porque voy tapadita. Solo si llevo un vestido que sea impepinable, con tanto salido no siempre se puede. El cuerpo cuanto más sueltecito todo y más corra el aire mejor que mejor.



Excelente exposición, totalmente de acuerdo pero solo ha faltado una cosa, añadir fotos o aún mejor GIF ANIMADO


----------



## filets (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El pecho se descuelga con la edad como se descuelga todo, llevar un sujetador no lo impedirá. No solo es el pecho, al mover los brazos, el tronco, etc, los músculos del pecho se ejercitan. Junta las manos palma con palma a la altura del pecho y presiona/aprieta una contra la otra, a ver qué músculos se te mueven...Si los llevas aprisionados los atrofias. Es un mantra vende-sujetadores. Hay que venderrr, venderrrr de todo.
> 
> Yo me pongo sujetador en muy raras ocasiones, en invierno nunca porque voy tapadita. Solo si llevo un vestido que sea impepinable, con tanto salido no siempre se puede. El cuerpo cuanto más sueltecito todo y más corra el aire mejor que mejor.



Con la tonteria me he puesto palote 
Cuentanos mas


----------



## grom (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La función principal del pecho de las mujeres es ser un surtidor de leche para las posibles larvas. Que vosotros estéis obsesionados con el tema vuestro problema es.



No.

La funcion de la *glandula mamaria* es dar de mamar.

La funcion UNICA del pecho, es servir de reclamo sexual. 
Ningun otro primate tiene "pechos", y todos amamantan. 
La hembra humanas tiene los pechos mucho mas abultados SIN gestar, que cualquier otra hembra de primate amamantando.


----------



## Murray's (3 Ago 2022)

A mi no me molesta, que vayan como quieran. Una vez conocí una afroamericana que estaba estudiando un máster en mi ciudad que no usaba bragas ni sujetador y muchas ahora en verano no lo llevan el sujetador, que vayan como quieran.


----------



## Rocker (3 Ago 2022)

El puto cerdo que ha puesto las fotos esas que ni pienso citar el mensaje, hubiera abierto un hilo propio avisando de fotos sensibles, es para vomitar, joder que poca consideración, tener que ver esa mierda por todos lados en hilos que ni tienen que ver con el asunto.

Ahora lo de ir sin sujetador muy bien, a ver cuando van sin sujetador y con camiseta transparente que es bueno para airear la piel ahora en veranito viene bien


----------



## ratoncitoperez (3 Ago 2022)

Uff, había leído “leyendo sin sujetador”


----------



## ratoncitoperez (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



A mí ninguna vergüenza, yo leo sin sujetador


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

conviene ahora el debate de terraza sobre el estado del pezón nacional?


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Le dije a un forero lo que había que hacer para ejercitar esos músculos. Africanas con pechos al aire habrás visto 4 en el National Geographic. Sois muy analfabetos, llenos de creencias normies, de mantras, pontificáis de todo sin tener puta idea. ME ABURRIS MUCHO, JODER.







La verdad que cuando Sisar ha hablado de las mujeres de las tribus, yo había pensado lo mismo. Pero es cierto que a mí misma el pecho de hacer ejercicio se me ha incluso subido. Las tetas no tienen por qué caerse. Creo que no.


----------



## QueenTiger (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144457
> 
> 
> La verdad que cuando Sisar ha hablado de las mujeres de las tribus, yo había pensado lo mismo. Pero es cierto que a mí misma el pecho de hacer ejercicio se me ha incluso subido. Las tetas no tienen por qué caerse. Creo que no.



A ver, caerse se caen, como todo lo que cuelga, es la ley de la gravedad. Pero si haces deporte, no engordas ni adelgazas como un yoyo y llevas un buen sostén (sin aros y también por la noche) pues las mantienes en su sitio mucho más tiempo. Palabra.


----------



## entelequia (3 Ago 2022)

Lo que te pasa es que llevas activado el pezorádar.
Reporte sano por no poner fotos


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

QueenTiger dijo:


> A ver, caerse se caen, como todo lo que cuelga, es la ley de la gravedad. Pero si haces deporte, no engordas ni adelgazas como un yoyo y llevas un buen sostén (sin aros y también por la noche) pues las mantienes en su sitio mucho más tiempo. Palabra.



¿Por la noche?  Solo conozco a una mujer que se acuesta con eso y es mi madre. La verdad que tiene unas lolas de puta madre, pero yo siento que me estás troleando.
Eso es como los 7 Eleven, ¿no? ¿Para que le ponen cerradura a la puerta?


----------



## Blackest (3 Ago 2022)

En este tema no hay nada que hacer, las tías por supuesto están a favor de enseñar cacho porque eso les da poder sexual sobre los hombres, así que ellas no se van a oponer al contrario a ellas les interesa putificarse lo máximo posible, para así tener mas poder sobre los hombres, y los tíos, la mayoría, van a llamarte maricón y te van apartar de un empujón al grito de "QUITA QUE ME TAPAS LAS VISTAS".

Son monos totalmente dominados por sus institos primarios (encima alguno nos llaman pajilleros, si el que está desesperado por ver pezones de tías, es el no-pajillero y el que no necesita verlos es el pajillero), disfrutan del efimiero y fugaz placer de ver un escote aunque ello suponga que a nivel social las mujeres tengan mas poder sexual y social sobre los hombres.

Por eso ninguna mujer dice "callate bollera que me tapas las vistas" cuando a un tío se le marca el paquete, al revés les da asco y repudian esas actitudes en los hombres y por eso en la playa todos los tíos van con bermudas de esas que ocultan los genitales, y hacen bien desde el punto de vista femenino, a las mujeres les interesa reprimir sexualmente a los hombres y por eso lo hacen.

Los hombres que somos mucho mas pardillos nos llamamos maricones entre nosotros y nos pegamos codazos para verle las tetas a las tías, mientras estas se exhiben cada vez mas y obtienen cada vez mas poder sexual y social sobre los hombres, por culpa de los cuatro mandriles empalmados que quieren "alegrarse la vista"


----------



## siroco (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Feynman (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144457



En peores plazas


----------



## Yo. (3 Ago 2022)

Vamos a arreglarlo un poco…


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (3 Ago 2022)

En una de las ultimas comparecencias de nuestro amado lydel, presidente del Gobierno, el susodicho insto a la poblacion masculina a que se quitasen las corbatas para luchar contra el cambio climatico. En esa misma comparecencia instaba tambien a la poblacion femenina a que se quitasen las bragas y el sujetador para igualmente luchar contra el cambio climatico. 
Posteriormente el Ministerio ese de la mujer, le advirtio que ese comentario de bragas y sujetadores, era un COMENTARIO MACHISTA. 

Inmediatamente se dieron las ordenes de eliminar ese comentario de la mencionada comparecencia. Pero sucedio que entre que lo eliminaban o no, el mensaje llego a muchas y calo hondo 
Por eso ahora las mujeres van sin bragas ni sujetador 
Lo decimos para que lo sepais, porque de esto no os vais a enterar por la tele 
Hola chulita 

Ashtar


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Ago 2022)

Así tendríamos que ir nosotros por la calle


----------



## teperico (3 Ago 2022)

Van muy calientes últimamente. Se las ve en celo.


----------



## medion_no (3 Ago 2022)

Violator no es sólo un malo de Spawn.


----------



## Morcillada Mortal (3 Ago 2022)

Hay que ahorrar energía. Tú te quitas la corbata y ella las bragas y el sujetador.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1144457
> 
> 
> La verdad que cuando Sisar ha hablado de las mujeres de las tribus, yo había pensado lo mismo. Pero es cierto que a mí misma el pecho de hacer ejercicio se me ha incluso subido. Las tetas no tienen por qué caerse. Creo que no.



El músculo pectoral tonifica, tu ya tendrás buen tetamen chulita, pero no sube


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ago 2022)

Es epoca de caza y hay que poner el reclamo


----------



## Orgelmeister (3 Ago 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Ya se arrepentirán cuando se les caigan las tetas hasta los tobillos.
> 
> O no se arrepentirán porque son tan retrasadas que ni siquiera serán capaces de ver la conexión entra una cosa y la otra.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo achacarán al cambio climático y a la no veganitud impuesta por sus padres patriarcales educados por la extrema derecha.


----------



## ussser (3 Ago 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Y seguro que tampoco llevan bragas, o al menos eso me imagino yo cuando las veo pasar, oiga.



XD


----------



## M. Priede (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?



Vivir es ver volver. Esa moda fue más intensa a finales de los 70 y primeros 80


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Lo dije en otro post , segun mi hermana lo que no se enseña no apetece



Menudo tiro en la nuca tiene esa puta


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Ago 2022)

si alguna me he cruzado


----------



## ussser (3 Ago 2022)

malibux dijo:


> en mi época las tías llevaban medio tanga fuera



Muy cierto. Sobre el 95?


----------



## Anonimo23 (3 Ago 2022)

Guren dijo:


> Cállate soplapollas,y deja que lleven las peras como quieran



cuñao premium vete a votar a ayuso y a seguir lamiento tacones puto garrulo cuñao


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El músculo pectoral tonifica, tu ya tendrás buen tetamen chulita, pero no sube



No! Las tengo pequeñas, nene. Unas tetas de mierda. Pero exactamente eso, al endurecer el pectoral mejora el aspecto general. Cierto. ; )


----------



## PEPEYE (3 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver, solo basta con pasearse por la calle feminas en edad de merecer/pillar con top super ajustados


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Yo tengo un buen tetamen y lógicamente cuelgan por la gravedad pero tocas y están duras/rellenas por todas partes. Desde que empecé Raw till 4, se me "rellenaron". La alimentación es otro plus, las mujeres desnutridas que son la mayoría tienen las tetas secas/deshidratadas por dentro y por fuera.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> No! Las tengo pequeñas, nene. Unas tetas de mierda. Pero exactamente eso, al endurecer el pectoral mejora el aspecto general. Cierto. ; )



Pero lo que has hecho es incrementar el músculo pectoral, y la piel sube y se genera el aspecto de tonificación.

También te doy dos consejos:
-1- no hagas mucho pectoral porque un exceso de tonificación quema grasa alrededor y puede disminuir el tamaño del pecho al haber quema de grasa.
-2- ejercicio 3 veces por semana, y moderado.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



No, hija, no.

Nos llama la atención las malformidades intentando ser expuestas para aumentar el ego de personas que necesitan reafirmar su autoestima.

Por mí pueden ir con el trasero al aire. Risas y pena. No estoy en la industria de la Lencería y no me importa en absoluto lo que hagan con partes de su cuerpo. Simplemente rogarles no huelan mal y no molesten mirándonos.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Murray's (3 Ago 2022)

teperico dijo:


> Van muy calientes últimamente. Se las ve en celo.




A ver si el que va caliente eres tu


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Yo tengo un buen tetamen y lógicamente cuelgan por la gravedad pero tocas y están duras/rellenar por todas partes. Desde que empecé Raw till 4, se me "rellenaron". La alimentación es otro plus, las mujeres desnutridas que son la mayoría tienen las tetas secas/deshidratadas por dentro y por fuera.



Como es que eres vegana letal?


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pero lo que has hecho es incrementar el músculo pectoral, y la piel sube y se genera el aspecto de tonificación.
> 
> También te doy dos consejos:
> -1- no hagas mucho pectoral porque un exceso de tonificación quema grasa alrededor y puede disminuir el tamaño del pecho al haber quema de grasa.
> -2- ejercicio 3 veces por semana, y moderado.



Hago 4 días. Lo que dices de disminuir me ha pasado ya. Y es cierto, según qué ejercicios, pero sobre todo de la dieta.

Ten en cuenta que el mismo ejercicio si es de moderado a alto ya puede alterar la menstruación un poco y donde antes cogemos y perdemos peso las mujeres, por lo general, es en las tetas. Es una parte del cuerpo que aguanta mucho “curro”.


----------



## visaman (3 Ago 2022)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> En una de las ultimas comparecencias de nuestro amado lydel, presidente del Gobierno, el susodicho insto a la poblacion masculina a que se quitasen las corbatas para luchar contra el cambio climatico. En esa misma comparecencia instaba tambien a la poblacion femenina a que se quitasen las bragas y el sujetador para igualmente luchar contra el cambio climatico.
> Posteriormente el Ministerio ese de la mujer, le advirtio que ese comentario de bragas y sujetadores, era un COMENTARIO MACHISTA.
> 
> Inmediatamente se dieron las ordenes de eliminar ese comentario de la mencionada comparecencia. Pero sucedio que entre que lo eliminaban o no, el mensaje llego a muchas y calo hondo
> ...



desciende y mata a todos los marikitas pues


----------



## thanos2 (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Yo tengo un buen tetamen y lógicamente cuelgan por la gravedad pero tocas y están duras/rellenar por todas partes. Desde que empecé Raw till 4, se me "rellenaron". La alimentación es otro plus, las mujeres desnutridas que son la mayoría tienen las tetas secas/deshidratadas por dentro y por fuera.



Que Digo que si quieres que foreemos en persona con un vino y unas tapas...


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Ago 2022)

Las tetas son un atributo sexual, de lo contrario serían pequeñas como las de una simia.

Si no las tapas atraeras todas las miradas masculinas de forma automática e inevitable.

Hay que ser muy tonto para no querer entenderlo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pero lo que has hecho es incrementar el músculo pectoral, y la piel sube y se genera el aspecto de tonificación.
> 
> También te doy dos consejos:
> -1- no hagas mucho pectoral porque un exceso de tonificación quema grasa alrededor y puede disminuir el tamaño del pecho al haber quema de grasa.
> -2- ejercicio 3 veces por semana, y moderado.



Chulita es un madel-man de esos, está mazada la tía de pies a cabeza, te pega una hostia que te arranca la cabeza


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Como es que eres vegana letal?



He sido vegana estricta algunos años, ahora digamos que soy vegetariana, a veces como huevo, mantequilla, este año tome bechamel un día...solo de vez en cuando, no habitualmente. La carne y el pescado me dan asco, no puedo comerlos. Es una larga historia, para otro día.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> He sido vegana estricta algunos años, ahora digamos que soy vegetariana, a veces como huevo, mantequilla, este año tome bechamel un día...solo de vez en cuando, no habitualmente. La carne y el pescado me dan asco, no puedo comerlos. Es una larga historia, para otro día.



No sé cómo la gente puede tener relaciones sexuales sin comer carne, a mi es lo que más energía y más toribio me pone. No entiendo esa dieta.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No sé cómo la gente puede tener relaciones sexuales sin comer carne, a mi es lo que más energía y más toribio me pone. No entiendo esa dieta.



Eres normie para muchas cosas todavía.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (3 Ago 2022)

A ver, en veinte años serán comunes las orgías en cualquier espacio público. El sexo dejará de ser tabú. Si alguiense escandaliza por esto, esperad a ver a vuestros vecinos, compañeros de trabajo, jefes, empleados, funcionarios, etc, follando en cualquier lado. Las mamadas en transporte público estarán a la orden del día. La gente tendrá sexo como hoy comparte un balón jugando al fútbol.

Pena que me vaya a tocar ya viejo...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Eres normie para muchas cosas todavía.



Soy menos de tantra y más de polladurismo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Soy menos de tantra y más de polladurismo.



Eres sexualmente normie.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Eres sexualmente normie.



Tu gran tetamen está para algo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tu gran tetamen está para algo.



Tampoco es enorme, es medio.


----------



## corolaria (3 Ago 2022)

A ver, a finales de los años 70 y primeros 80, en verano estaban de moda esos vestidos largos jipis que llegaban casi hasta los pies pero que lo marcaban todo y lo normal entonces entre las jóvenas era no llevar sujetador.
Mi primera novia iba así y yo encantado de poder meterla mano sin cortapisas.
Lo mismo hacían las punkis, con sus camisetas cortas y sueltas.

En definitiva, que no estáis viendo ahora nada nuevo que otros no hayamos visto antes.
Es lo que tienen las modas, que vienen y van.


----------



## Tontuflas (3 Ago 2022)

Los hombres estamos totalmente vendidos en este aspecto, no tenemos cómo competir con su puto exhibicionismo y atributos.


----------



## Avioncito (3 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con todo el tema bamboleándose y marcando pitones. ¿De qué van? ¿No les da vergüenza?




Mola que lleven las dos pannacotas por delante gelificadas, pidiendo que algún varón las pase su "cucharita del amor" por su postrecito.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.
> 
> Ponéroslo vosotros en los cojones y haceros una paja antes de salir de casa para no ir por ahí más salidos que el pico una mesa. Os pasáis el día mirando tetas como auténticos descerebrados, enfermos mentales. Después que el papo tiene poder, etc.
> 
> Estáis hipersexualizados y tarados como macacos, con la mente enferma de tanta imagen porno-artificial.



Son panchos fijo. Nunca he visto a españoles autóctonos comportarse así. Ni siquiera canis.


----------



## Filoxeno (3 Ago 2022)

En Barcelona no creo que queden más de media docena de sujetadores en activo. Si a eso le sumamos el auge del feminismo radical y el aumento de menas y resto de chavalada que, pese a tener tutela, comparten ideario con el ayatolá del Isis, se está creando una tormenta perfecta de la leche.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Tontuflas dijo:


> Los hombres estamos totalmente vendidos en este aspecto, no tenemos cómo competir con su puto exhibicionismo y atributos.



No tenéis que competir, para acicalarse ya están los maricones.


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Son panchos fijo. Nunca he visto a españoles autóctonos comportarse así. Ni siquiera canis.



En el hinternec se montan sus películas....ya tú sabes.


----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## CANCERVERO (3 Ago 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Te he dado un Zank por escribir correctamente el gerundio de "ir". Hay bestias que ponen "llendo".
> Me ha emocionado.



Qué cabroooooon


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Ago 2022)

La culpa de esto la tenemos los hombres y lo digo en serio. Y es que validamos cualquier cosa.

Me recuerda la moda de este verano del tangakini. Es decir estos bikinis modernos que le dejan a las jovencitas medio culo al aire.

El "problema" es que muchas no están para enseñar nada. Porque aunque la española es de cadera ancha y culo generoso una gran parte también tienen culo carpeta o simplemente plano. Y esa prenda está diseñada para las negras, mulatas o asimiladas. Vamos que no las favorece NADA pero a muchas les da igual. PORQUE miramos y ellas se creen que están varios puntos por encima de su puntuación real.

Con esto de las tetas colganderas es lo mismo. Se ha puesto de moda y pese a que muchas, incluso jóvenes, no están para enseñar nada les da igual porque siempre a habrá más de uno que las mire.

Y es que hay mucha hambre. Os pongo el ejemplo de siempre. Señores que en la guarde hay hilos de viejas y mutiladas. Que el español se follar cualquier cosa. Sólo superado quizás por moros y negros.


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Menudo tiro en la nuca tiene esa puta


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Te he dado un Zank por escribir correctamente el gerundio de "ir". Hay bestias que ponen "llendo".
> Me ha emocionado.



LOL. Grandeeee


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Sabes que soy duro, pero justo, chulita.


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sabes que soy duro, pero justo, chulita.



Ay, no es que te he ido a dar un zanks por lo del tiro en la nuca (que macho gracia) pero se ve que te he citado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Ay, no es que te he ido a dar un zanks por lo del tiro en la nuca (que macho gracia) pero se ve que te he citado.



Tranqui, duro pero justo, además pepeye es una rata de mierda.


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Tranqui, duro pero justo, además pepeye es una rata de mierda.



Pues a tomar por culo la rata esa.


----------



## Ratona001 (3 Ago 2022)

Yo veo tías en bikini por la calle.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los sujetadores son una puta mierda, además hacen que las tetas se caigan al anular/suplir la sujeción natural.



Perdona mi ignorancia, pero ¿cuál es esa «sujeción natural»?


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, pero ¿cuál es esa «sujeción natural»?



Un sujetador bien apretado/jincado en las costillas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Un sujetador bien apretado/jincado en las costillas.



¿Alguna imagen? Si es otro tipo de sujetador, no es natural, es una fabricación humana, ¿no?


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Un sujetador bien apretado/jincado en las costillas.



  

Claro. Y sacando molla saliente y retozando por encima de las costuras. Pero bien sujetas, nena.


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Alguna imagen? Si es otro tipo de sujetador, no es natural, es una fabricación humana, ¿no?



Mira, desgraciado. Que te conocemos y estás tan aburrido que después del jornal de truñar hilos en el foro por un puñado de Euros que te pagan en Bizum, venir aquí a echar unas frasecitas hace ya, no que me ría, sino que me descojone. No me descojono porque paso de dedicarte tiempo.


NOTICIESPROFECIESMECOMELASTETÍES


----------



## LetalFantasy (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Claro. Y sacando molla saliente y retozando por encima de las costuras. Pero bien sujetas, nena.



Indispensable que no sea de tu talla. Bien apretado, rozaduras sangrantes manda  

No puedo de verdad con este hilo Bº Sésamo


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Indispensable que no sea de tu talla. Bien apretado, rozaduras sangrantes manda
> 
> No puedo de verdad con este hilo Bº Sésamo



BRVTAL. Pero es que el que lo ha abierto pasa del hilo. Vamos, que es otro CM. Y son las 8 la tarde. Esta gentuza echa jornales de 8 horas aquí. Esta mamarracha con el avatar de la nena con la mascarilla habrá entrado a la 1pm. Es una rata de lo más ahostiable. Se vé que ha acabdo su turnito y sigue dando por culo porque el personaje se le ha comido. Se ha creído lo del método Stanislavski la muy mamaracha.  Y viene aquí a dar unas últimas pinceladitas mientras espera que le hagan el Bizum por truñarnos la mierda de hoy.

NO LO ASFIXIO PORQUE NO LO TENGO CERCA. Pidiendo datos que viene.  

PERO SÍ, el hilo es


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (3 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Mira, desgraciado. Que te conocemos y estás tan aburrido que después del jornal de truñar hilos en el foro por un puñado de Euros que te pagan en Bizum, venir aquí a echar unas frasecitas hace ya, no que me ría, sino que me descojone. No me descojono porque paso de dedicarte tiempo.
> 
> 
> NOTICIESPROFECIESMECOMELASTETÍES



Malpensada.


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Malpensada.



¿Verdad?


----------



## Chulita (3 Ago 2022)

El domingo pasado truñaste 8 hilos. Pero tú no eres CM. NO, es mi puta madre. Que no se quita el sujetador ni para darme de mamar.


----------



## Demodé (4 Ago 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Nos ponen y no es un problema, como a vosotras nuestra polla y no la vamos bamboleando, porque no os gustaría.
> 
> Se llama respeto la cosa. El pudor es necesario.



Se llama *decoro*


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Ago 2022)

Up tetil


----------



## 4ken4t0n (5 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1146029



Joderrr


----------



## Plutarko (5 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1146029



Ideal para ir de peregrinación a la Meca. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## Alcazar (7 Ago 2022)

Refloto este hilo porque hoy he salido por la noche y he visto a dos shorteenas muy jóvenes sin sujetador. A una se le veían todas las tetas porque llevaba el traje muy suelto y estaba muy morena de playa, pero las tetas no por la marca del bikini, por lo que tenía esa zona de color blanco nuclear, lo que atraía aun mas la mirada hacia sus tetas.. Le he visto hasta los pezones, y la tipa iba con sus padres como si tal cosa (creo que era hasta underage y los padres la dejan salir así).


----------



## piobaroja (7 Ago 2022)

Es más sencillo de lo que parece:
TOD@S PVT@S


----------



## manutartufo (7 Ago 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1146029



Está va luciendo conejo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Ago 2022)

Yo. dijo:


> Vamos a arreglarlo un poco…



menudas DIOSAS


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Ago 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> (creo que era hasta underage y los padres la dejan salir así).



Los padres exhiben su «trofeo».


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Ago 2022)

TDS PTS


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Ago 2022)

Pues r a la playa y verlas solo con esos minitangas es para ponerse enfermo, es un TDS PTS de manual, y de la comodidad de llevar el tanga en la raja del culo ya ni hablemos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (7 Ago 2022)

Aquí hay una que va sin, en t=61 del sgte. video:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ago 2022)

up


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Ago 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ANDA AZUFRE ! xD
> 
> y yo el jaboncito ese de azure . me he hecho muy fan xD



jabón de abedul ruso manda tambien.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Ago 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Me importa una puta mierda. Con la edad que tengo si me viene una de 20 años empiezo a mirar a los lados para ver donde está su primo Dimitri con el cloroformo y el bisturí.



dimitri te va a sacar lo que tengas aunque no mires a ninguna de 20 años.


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Ago 2022)

cuanto más bajen las condiciones economicas, falten ciertos productos y suban los precios más putas van a ser ellas.

ojo a las ventas de pintura de labios roja, que eso es un canario en la mina.


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> jeje que graciosa, primero menea las patas de atras luego las del medio y luego la de alante, pero no 2 lados a la vez
> 
> Su capacidad intelectual debe ser superior a la de un humanoo yo me haría la picha un lío para mover sincrónicamente tanta pata, ¿qué os parece el tema? Taluec.



Con las de enmedio parece que remara.


----------



## Topacio (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## Evolucionista (14 Ago 2022)

¿


Chatarrero dijo:


> Cuidado, podría ud. estar reconociendo la comisión de un delito de "observación libidinosa" en concurso con "cosificación del cuerpo femenino" en grado de tentativa. Y si, esta de moda lo de ir sueltas y, también, los piercings pezoneros.



¿Y si eso mismo lo dice una vieja de 90 años de edad heterosexual que ya no lubrica desde hace 40 años, también es delito de "observación libidinosa"?


----------



## Chatarrero (14 Ago 2022)

Evolucionista dijo:


> ¿
> 
> ¿Y si eso mismo lo dice una vieja de 90 años de edad heterosexual que ya no lubrica desde hace 40 años, también es delito de "observación libidinosa"?



No se preocupe señora! Ud. puede mirar y decir lo que le de la gana.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> cuanto más bajen las condiciones economicas, falten ciertos productos y suban los precios más putas van a ser ellas.
> 
> ojo a las ventas de pintura de labios roja, que eso es un canario en la mina.



Y las pestañas postizas, que al parecer se inventaron para evitar que el semen entrara en los ojos.


----------



## Mabuse (14 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Muchos pareceis Moros o debeis ser medio Africanos ¿ No os gusta la belleza ? ¿ No os gustan las mujeres ? A mi todo lo guapo de una mujer me gusta, y el top-less en la playa me vuelve Loco, es algo magnífico de ver, una maravilla...puro arte...Da ganas de vivir,...amargaos...



De acuerdo en todo pero, concretamente ¿Qué es una playa?


----------

